# Graphic Contest #30 ~Cassie~



## Jimmyness

Cassie!!!!

Graphic Contest rules: 

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed. 

"Cassie" must remain the focus of the graphic. 

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size (easier for everyone to see and will not stretch people's browsers). 

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked. 

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't. 

Submissions will be accepted until two weeks *(August 7th -- edit by lymekaps). *

Up to 15 entires will be taken, so if 15 are recieved before the ending time then the voting will start early. 

One submission per user. 

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition. 

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting. 

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities. 

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified. 

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.


----------



## Lisa 216

Aww, Cassie is a cutie


----------



## Megan1216

Aw, can't wait to get started! Cassie is cute.


----------



## DesnBaby

Wow, I'm the first one. You can tell that I'm bored because I don't usually enter this fast:


----------



## Paw Prints

Aww, Cassie the singer/DJ


----------



## DesnBaby

Yup :lol: 8)


----------



## Megan1216

Here is mine:










Des! How cute!!


----------



## DesnBaby

Thanks Meaghan, yours too


----------



## Megan1216

Thanks.


----------



## DesnBaby

You're welcome


----------



## Gypsy Girl

Here's mine. Best I could do with paint. Ugh, must save for good graphics program. The other entries look great!  










Kate


----------



## clarissa

Here's my attempt - that was fun! :lol:


----------



## Megan1216

GypsyGirl, Clarissa, those are really good! GypsyGirl, by Paint do you mean MSPaint? That is really good for MSPaint!!


----------



## Jimmyness

hehe great job guys


----------



## Megan1216

Uh, isn't it way over the time limit?



> Submissions will be accepted until two weeks (July 5th).


----------



## Lisa 216

Meaghan1216 said:


> Uh, isn't it way over the time limit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submissions will be accepted until two weeks (July 5th).
Click to expand...

No, the deadline should read Aug. 7, since the contest didn't begin until July 24. I think that Jimmyness just copied and pasted the text from the last contest :wink: I'll fix the date up above.


----------



## Megan1216

Oops, guess I didn't pay attention to the date the thread was started.  Thanks Lisa. :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum




----------



## Megan1216

Dawn, how cute!!


----------



## Lisa 216

Voting has begun. Good luck, everyone!!


----------

